# Best Language Arts curriculum for a 3rd Grader?



## Pergamum (Dec 23, 2011)

Noah will be in 3rd grade about June or July.

We use Sonlight and like Sonlight....except for Language Arts.



We like the readers okay and the assigned books are wonderful, but their descriptions of writing sentences and grammer, etc, seems lacking.



Any suggestions for a good 3rd Grade language Arts Curriculum?


----------



## KMK (Dec 24, 2011)

See my wife's reply on fb.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 24, 2011)

And mine (short version: Abeka)


----------

